#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-23
<cyrusgod> Boas pessoal
<cyrusgod> alguem por ai?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-24
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<BUGabundo> olha ele
<Pirolocito> BUGabundo: boas
<Pirolocito> tenho andado desaparecido destas bandas
<Pirolocito> :)
<Pirolocito> tenho um novo passtempo :P melhor que linux, por isso....
<BUGabundo> uuiiii
<Pirolocito> e ja tens 6 meses :P
<Pirolocito> tem
<Pirolocito> para alem disso fiquei desanimado com o unity
<Pirolocito> e converti-me para lmde
<BUGabundo> hey folks
<hggdh> yo
<BUGabundo> oh oh
<hggdh> uh uh :-)
<hggdh> ainda vivo ;-)
<BUGabundo> sempre
<BUGabundo> e tu meu caro amigo?
<hggdh> tbem
<hggdh> la v=nave va
<BUGabundo> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-25
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<Pirolocito> boas noites outra vez
<Pirolocito> ando aqui as turras com as teclas do finch
<Pirolocito> desculpem qr coisinha
<Aprendiz> estão todos a dormir aí??
<Pirolocito> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-26
<corumx> hello
<corumx> alguem pode dar uma ajuda a resolver um problema relacionado com a instalação de lamp?
<Guest78720> Saudações
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-27
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<speed2> ola a todos
<Bjecas> boas
<speed2> já volto que estou com o nick esquisito :) :)
<speed2> olá novamente
<speed2> lol
<Bjecas> hehe
<speed2> isto não está nada facil...
<speed2> hehe
<speed2> brb!!
<speed2> olá a tos
<speed2> *todos
<speed2> alguem sabe por o vlc a funcionar com o ubuntu 64?
<speed2> .. não era vlc
<speed2> era veetle
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-28
<Pirolocito> yello
<Pirolocito>  /j #mint
<BUGabundo> fail
<Pirolocito> ya
<Pirolocito> foi o espaço
<Pirolocito> e fail, pq falhei o chan
<Pirolocito> vcs ja desbundaram o TRON?
<BUGabundo> ja
<Pirolocito> fonix, tenho a maria a dormir e ela tb queria ver, grr
<BUGabundo> aguenta!!
<Pirolocito> num sei se consigo, depois de ver um screenshot de um comando de linux no filme
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ikonia> I could use a hand from a potugese speaking user
<ikonia> portugese
<ikonia> if anyone is awake
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xxpulpo> Boas
<_slash_> alguem online?
<gouki> _slash_, sim
<_slash_> gouki
<_slash_> sabe aonde arrumo emails
<_slash_> de portugal?
<gouki> endereços de e-mail?
<_slash_> é
<gouki> compra a uma empresa de marketing e lembra-te que spam é ilegal.
<gouki> este também não é o canal mais apropriado para isso :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Software We Use But Hate
<astroo-> http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/298175/software-we-use-but-hate/1
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pssoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bart__> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-22
<astroo-> Reporters use Google, find breach, get branded as “hackers”    http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/reporters-use-google-find-breach-get-branded-as-hackers/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> High-quality inkjet-printed graphene circuits: One step closer to foldable computers  http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/156347-high-quality-inkjet-printed-graphene-circuits-one-step-closer-to-foldable-computers
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-24
<astroo-> US report warns on China IP theft    http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-22634685
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Surprise! Mozilla can produce near-native performance on the Web     http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/native-level-performance-on-the-web-a-brief-examination-of-asm-js/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<balele-upa-upa> Boas
<balele-upa-upa> Alguem já testou a autenticação com cc no ubuntu?
<balele-upa-upa> (autenticação no site da segurança social)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest7691> boa noite
<Guest7691> ola
<Guest7691> como funciona esse canal de conversa e so sobre ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> es portugues?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<saviog> ...
<Unaccounted4> Não falem todos ao mesmo tempo
<saviog> boas
<saviog> alguém aki trabalha ou ja trabalhou que aplicações pra nuvem?
<saviog> tem alguem vvo aki?
<saviog> vivo
<saviog> maltas?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-24
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> a alguem ai  pra conversa
<fantasma_> e
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> ola   alguem  ai pra conversa
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> oioiooi
<fantasma_> oioioioi
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-25
<fantasma> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guest1724> sair e entrar de novo ta dando  leg
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> to de   volta
<astroo-> ok
<fantasma_> eu ja falei  com   vc  umas vezes
<fantasma_> que sistema  vc usa  mesmo  ?
<astroo-> windows
<fantasma_> a é  mesmo
<fantasma_> engraçado    pessoas usuario wind  , usa este chat . muito engraçado
<astroo-> faço tipo de mordomo
<astroo-> dar dicas indiretas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_> mas que tipo de dicas   vc  poderia  mim dar
<fantasma_> tipoeu uso linux  ,  e sou profissional em terminal
<astroo-> canais de possivel ajuda
<fantasma_> com toda sinceridade
<fantasma_> a pessoas   que  ficca mim  perguntando sempre como fazer coisas que eu sei que e pior gambiarra
<astroo-> em portugues as ajudam aqui ja quase morreram
<fantasma_> tipo  , rodar  o jogo doom no  linux  , ..   eu sei como fazer isso , mas fica a pior gambiarra
<astroo-> ha 1 ano atras ainda mexia
<fantasma_> vc sabe  de  muito canal
<fantasma_> se nao  mim engano vc  mim passou  um canal  mas nao conseguir   entrar
<astroo-> deve ser porque nao tens o nick resgistado ou e privado
<astroo-> estou de saida
<fantasma_> hum ta certo
<fantasma_> ano temos mesmo
<astroo-> se correr bem esta semana tenho o site oficial do projeto para as ultimas hipoteses de ajuda
<fantasma_> agora   sim  ... fala ai  cmo faço pra   registrar   meu nick
<fantasma_> ja que eu nao consigo entrar  por que  meu nick naoe  cadastrado
<astroo-> www.freenode.net
<fantasma_> vou lar da  uma olhada
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> e nao te esqueças que existe o  #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ate a proxima
<fantasma_> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-27
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-21
<Eca_flipette> \afk
<Eca_flipette> re
<Medu_chatWithMe> \afk
<Eca_flipette> \afk
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-22
<Eca_flipette> \afk
<Medu_chatWithMe> |afk
<Eca_flipette> +1
<Eca_flipette> ||aFKa
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-23
<Eca_flipette> \afk
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-25
<Eca_flipette> |afk
